# Lake Powell



## wizbang (Feb 14, 2008)

Interesting topic about catch and release!!! Sorry to start this way but there are reasons that each lake has special regulations.

Lake Powell appears to have hit it's bottom and had a major striper starve off. Last year at this time the stripers were so thin you couldn't even fillet them. The management of the lake encourages everyone to keep as many as they can. It wasn't even fun to reel them in last year! They were like a dead log. there was no fight left in them. This year (Last week) was way different. Good healthy fish (out of 200 caught in 4 hours only 3 were thin) We filleted 90 of them and let the rest go. according to waynes words we should have kept them all but I couldn't stand filleting that many. http://www.wayneswords.com/info.htm


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

That's it! I need to go to Lake Powell. Nice job on the stripers and eyes!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Are those a couple of fat Lmb I see in there too!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy pile of warmwater fish porn!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Good report and awesome pics. We noticed the same thing a couple weeks ago. We went down last year and it was just like you described. Where was you fishing if you don't mind me asking? We didn't get into them near as well as last year, but we still managed to land a couple hundred between 5 of us.


----------



## wizbang (Feb 14, 2008)

West canyon is where the striper's came from. (just down from dangling rope). 

I believe it is all small mouths in the picture. But we did keep a few large Mouths.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Well done, This is definatly a place and a fish that should be kept and enjoyed. I'm headed down in about a month. I will keep a bunch myself.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a great looking stack of fillet fodder! I've still never fished there, but I'll be sure to keep some stripers whenever I end up that way. Good job.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Heading there this weekend. I hope to duplicate what you have done. Good job.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I have to say, when it comes to filleting that many fish, an electric knife makes a huge difference. Even with an electric knife, 200 fish takes more than a minute or two.

I would recommend anyone heading down that way beg, borrow, or steal an electric filet knife.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> Heading there this weekend. I hope to duplicate what you have done. Good job.


We too are headed down to Powell this weekend for a week long fishing expedition. Staying at Bullfrog...BB where are you guys staying?

Thanks to the original post on the health of the stripers.  8)

We're anxious...ARE WE THERE YET!!! :mrgreen:

With this "hell" week at work, I need this vacation to get away and let work/bosses/IPT members fend for themselves and enjoy fishing with good friends.

Why is it always before a nice fishing vacation the crap hits the fan at work???...so UNFAIR IMHO. :roll: HURRY UP SUNDAY is all I'll say....:wink: :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

wizbang...dang forgot to ask and hope you don't mind seeing Lake Powell is a "huge" body of water...what where you using? I'll understand if you don't want to post. We'll be headed out from Bullfrog. Think we have the right stuff but anything you could pass our way would be greatly appreciated. :wink: :wink:


----------



## wizbang (Feb 14, 2008)

For strippers the tried and true anchovies. We just fished along till we found a canyon (on the fish finder) full of strippers (packed!!!) Then we used screw drivers tied onto a couple ropes to anchor us to the verticle wall. (don't forget the bumpers to pad the boat). Then do as the proclamation states and cut up 3-4 anchovies in to 3-4 pieces and chum the water. If you don't get bites within a 1/2 hour move to another spot.

As far as small mouth and large mouth go. Yamamoto 4" double tail watermelon with black flake was great. 4" single tail smoke with red flake (worked best during the day when its bright), 
champaign single tails and champaign hula grubs, Blue pearl single tail, Chartreuse anything caught strippers. (1/4 oz jig heads) storm bates Like these ones (the green one with stripes note I don't think these are the exact ones cause their not storm but the coloration is similar) http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... id=0037390
One of the guys was walking a weedless senko on the bottom and getting great success. I haven't figured out that method yet. One guy was using a fly rod and knocking the strippers dead on salmon streamers (chartreuse variations) he had tied. find structure and fish it. The fish are bigger this year on average than last year IMHO.

Have fun


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the lure info Wizbang...headed to Powell bright and early tomorrow morning for a week of relaxation with a whole lot of fish'n. :mrgreen: Won't be back until late next Saturday. :wink: :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Excellent post !! And look at that sunshine !!!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, that is quite a bounty. Ive never been down there, but if I do end up leaving Utah soon its on the list...

Anyhow, I would contend that at least one of those fish is a walleye, and there is another possible on that table.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Great post and great mound o' fish!


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

We just got back from a "quick" trip to Wahweap. Got on the lake Tuesday around 2:00 pm and fished along the wall up from antelope marina, at mouth of Warm Creek, and towards the back of Warm creek for stripers using anchovies. Although we graphed fish we couldn't connect. We fished a couple places up Warm creek using plastics and had a few hits but couldn't bring them in either. Did manage a couple cats at night but we were feeling pretty down about the trip.

Next morning went back to mouth of Warm Creek and graphed fish (deep) but only caught two stripers. So we headed off to Navajo Canyon. Hit a couple points and caught a few stripers and one walleye. Didn't expect to pick up a walleye with an anchovie.

Moved up to another point and the stripers came through for us (just past the two islands). Three of us caught just over 100 stripers in about 4 hours using anchovies. Two were too thin but most were nice and fat. Gotta love those electric filet knives! Still took us an hour to filet them. Home just before midnight and back to work today. I'm not sure if these type of trips are keeping me young or aging me before my time.


----------

